# Review: Blue Sea Systems SafetyHub150



## sebberry (May 1, 2008)

Here is a quick review of the Blue Sea Systems SafetyHub 150.

Product webpage:
Detailed Specifications for SafetyHub 150 Fuse Block - PN 7748 - Blue Sea Systems

Quick Specs:

280A total combined load
Four 30-200A MIDI/AMI fuse spaces
Six 1-30A ATO/ATC fuse spaces
Sealed cover protects fuses from water
Negative bus with 8 connections

*Image of fuse panel with cover on*











*Picture showing the four 30-200A MIDI/AMI protected M5 sized posts.*











*Photo of the six 1-30A ATO/ATC connection points, each pre-loaded with #6 screws. You can also see the fuse removal tool securely attached inside the fuse box.*











*Photo of the negative bus*











*Tethered cover*











Conclusion:
Overall the SafetyHub150 is a solidly built fuse and distribution box with nary a hint of cheap plastic in the construction. 

Weighing in at 1.9lbs it is much sturdier than the majority of fuse and distribution blocks on the market for car audio, perhaps because it is built to SAE and ISO marine safety standards with no thought given to the "bling factor". 

With a recommended tightening torque on the large terminals of 14.75 ft-lbs and lock-washers on all the other circuits, I see no reason why this can't stand up to the harsh vibrations from the firmest of firm suspension setups. The lid locks on securely and appears to be quite impact resistant. 

Overall it is a very solid piece well suited for automotive power distribution. The flexibility to use large and small gauge wires makes wiring up amps and smaller accessories a breeze.


----------



## WhippingBoy (Dec 21, 2010)

I've used the Blue Sea terminal and fuse blocks for years. Absolutely bulletproof. Some of the more durable 12V accessories I've used. Most are made of high quality tinned copper, built to withstand the uber corrosive marine environment. Not cheap but very reliable and functional.


----------



## hybridspl (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review, I am actually shopping for that exact distro right now. Seems perfect and I will even have room to grow.


----------



## sebberry (May 1, 2008)

I will warn you, it's a big bugger. 6.5x5" and 2" tall. 

It won't fit under the hood of my Outback.


----------

